# Music during sex



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd like to come up with a playlist for sex. I'm usually into kind of grungy, alternative type stuff with an edge to it. Anyone have favorite songs for sex?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Queensryche- eyes of a stranger pretty much anything from operation mind crime


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> Queensryche- eyes of a stranger pretty much anything from operation mind crime


Lol I have that album downstairs... haven't listened to it in ages.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Not much into music during sex. Don't really hear it. Unless it's Wild Monkey Jungle Sex, then AC/DC is good.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

My very most favourite is Enigma - Principles of Lust...well, for a foreplay massage (the rest of the CD is good for setting a sensous mood & rhythm). I've only ever been with one man who actually had the ability to let himself relax enough to really get the most out of it. 

Enigma sex is definitely not for quick romp sex....and it's not for go hard 'til you're raw sex - it's for connecting all 5 senses sex (oooo-lala fanning my face as I type).

*sigh* those were the days eh?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'd like to come up with a playlist for sex. I'm usually into kind of grungy, alternative type stuff with an edge to it. Anyone have favorite songs for sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had about 30 and then my comp over heated and crashed... so here's the creme de la creme you've never heard of

Jack Off Jill I Touch Myself - YouTube
Who's Who - Sexy **** (Original) - YouTube
Miss Construction - **** me Too - YouTube
The Creepshow - Candy Kiss - YouTube
Alice Cooper - You're My Temptation - YouTube
OPM "Rock Me Slow" - YouTube
The Adicts - Spank Me Baby music video - YouTube
Godsmack- Love-Hate-Sex-Pain (Off of the Oracle!) - YouTube
Julien-k - Nvr Say Nvr (Romeo Void Cover) - YouTube
Porn Star Dancing (Rock Version) - YouTube
TRASH: LOLLYPOP BLOWJOB MTV ROCK VERSION LOLLIPOP - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xERoNHSMAMs
T3RR0R 3RR0R - Domination - YouTube
Hardcore Superstar - Honey Tongue - YouTube
Sex Slaves :: All Night Long - YouTube

Hope you enjoyed... maybe you can geta couple songs you like from this


----------



## Marielle (Mar 28, 2012)

I love sexy jazz music and I love the man I love. I've had some of the best sex when they're mindfully experienced together...It's other-worldly amazing. Making love can go for hours if you and your man are both in the "same space." For me, it's like completely throwing myself into dance or playing an instrument...it's quite beautiful and satisfying with the right person and music.


----------



## fish (Jun 12, 2011)

surfergirl said:


> My very most favourite is Enigma - Principles of Lust...well, for a foreplay massage (the rest of the CD is good for setting a sensous mood & rhythm). I've only ever been with one man who actually had the ability to let himself relax enough to really get the most out of it.
> 
> Enigma sex is definitely not for quick romp sex....and it's not for go hard 'til you're raw sex - it's for connecting all 5 senses sex (oooo-lala fanning my face as I type).
> 
> *sigh* those were the days eh?


That's a great mood CD. Very sexy.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

I posted a thread about this not long ago, sorry I don't know how to link it. Search tags for music, sex, romance, dirty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

PS - I think it was titled "mood music".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's my "Romance" playlist in alphabetical order by title:

Amanda - Boston
The Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin
Breathe - Faith Hill
Head Over Feet - Alanis Morissette
How Sweet It Is - James Taylor
I Like To Live the Love - BB King 
I'm Gonna Tell Her if You Won't - Craig Carothers
Jessica - Kaki King
The Joker - The Steve Miller Band
Just You 'n' Me - Chicago
Key Lime Pie - Kenny Chesney
Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton
Layla - Dered & The Dominos
Light You Up - Shawn Mullins
Love Will Keep Us Alive - The Eagles
Lovely Rita - The Beatles
Might As Well Have a Good Time - Crosby, Stills, & Nash
Sexiest Man Alive - Ana Popovic
Since I Met You - Crosby, Stills, & Nash
Something In the Way She Moves - James Taylor
Something to Talk About - Bonnie Raitt
Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
Steamroller (live) - James Taylor
Take it Easy - The Eagles
That's How Easy Goes - Craig Carothers
This Kind of Love (acoustic) - Sister Hazel
This Moment With You - Dan Roten
Ticks - Brad Paisley
Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce
Too Much Love to hide - Crosby, Stills, & Nash
U Complete Me - Ana Popovic
Walk With You - Edwin McCain
When I'm Sixty-Four - The Beatles
Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones
You Make it Better - Shawn Mullins


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm surprised Led Zeppelin was mentioned without the ultimate retro heavy petting/make-out song, Kashmir

For angry/intense sex there is also Battleflag, the uncensored version of course, by the Lo Fidelity All-Stars


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Anything by R. Kelly


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Lionelhutz said:


> Battleflag, the uncensored version of course, by the Lo Fidelity All-Stars


ooohhh... one of my favorite mood songs... ahhh... brings to mind fond (although bittersweet ) memories of an NYC apt corner window...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse. :smthumbup:



Really, I dont know. Maybe some not too up tempo electronica.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

*"Full on gettin busy" by complete album, sorted by genre*

*Artist, Album, Genre*
Joe Henry, Fuse, Alternative
Snow Patrol, Eyes Open, Alternative
Snow Patrol, Fallen Empires, Alternative
Snow Patrol, Final Straw, Alternative
The Afghan Whigs,	1965,	Alternative
Maroon 5,	Hands All Over,	Pop
Maroon 5,	It Won't Be Soon Before Long,	Pop
Maroon 5,	Songs About Jane,	Pop
Paolo Nutini,	These Streets,	Pop
Amos Lee,	Amos Lee (2005), Singer/Songwriter
Amos Lee,	Supply and Demand,	Singer/Songwriter
Chris Pierce,	Intimate Moments,	Singer/Songwriter
Ray LaMontagne,	Trouble,	Singer/Songwriter


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

*"Full on gettin busy" songs, sorted by genre*

*Artist, Song, Genre*

Aqualung	,	Strange & Beautiful	,	Alternative
Aqualung	,	Tongue Tied	,	Alternative
Cage the Elephant	,	Ain't No Rest for the Wicked	,	Alternative
Cage the Elephant	,	Back Against the Wall	,	Alternative
Cary Brothers	,	Blue Eyes	,	Alternative
Citizen Cope	,	Bullet and a Target	,	Alternative
Citizen Cope	,	Sideways	,	Alternative
Death Cab for Cutie	,	Soul Meets Body	,	Alternative
Finger Eleven	,	Paralyzer	,	Alternative
Goo Goo Dolls	,	Slide	,	Alternative
Jace Everett	,	Bad Things (The Theme to "True Blood")	,	Alternative
James Morrison	,	You Give Me Something	,	Alternative
Jet	,	Cold Hard B!tch	,	Alternative
Johnathan Rice	,	Mid-November	,	Alternative
Johnathan Rice	,	So Sweet	,	Alternative
Moodswings	,	Spiritual High	,	Alternative
Placebo	,	Running Up That Hill	,	Alternative
Remy Zero	,	Prophecy	,	Alternative
Remy Zero	,	Save Me	,	Alternative
Semisonic	,	Completely Pleased	,	Alternative
Semisonic	,	Secret Smile	,	Alternative
Sisters of Mercy	,	Lucretia My Reflection	,	Alternative
The Black Keys	,	Lonely Boy	,	Alternative
The Flys	,	Got You (Where I Want You)	,	Alternative
The Heavy	,	How You Like Me Now	,	Alternative
The Toadies	,	Possum Kingdom	,	Alternative
Trapt	,	Echo	,	Alternative
Matt Nathanson	,	Come On Get Higher	,	Pop
Michael Bublé	,	Home	,	Pop
Andrew Belle	,	In My Veins ,	Singer/Songwriter
Andrew Belle	,	In Your Sleep	,	Singer/Songwriter
Andrew Belle	,	Oh My Stars	,	Singer/Songwriter
Andrew Belle	,	Static Waves ,	Singer/Songwriter
Andrew Belle	,	The Ladder	,	Singer/Songwriter
Cary Brothers	,	Blue Eyes (Bonus Track)	,	Singer/Songwriter
Cary Brothers	,	Can't Take My Eyes Off You	,	Singer/Songwriter
Ian Britt	,	The Shape of Us	,	Singer/Songwriter
James Blake	,	A Case of You	,	Singer/Songwriter
Rachael Yamagata	,	Under My Skin	,	Singer/Songwriter
Ryan Adams	,	Come Pick Me Up	,	Singer/Songwriter
Bodyrockers	,	I Like The Way You Move	,	Dance
Fatboy Slim	,	Praise You	,	Dance
Justin Timberlake	,	Rock Your Body	,	Dance
Lindstrøm & Christabelle	,	Lovesick	,	Dance
Lo-Fidelity Allstars	,	Battle Flag	,	Dance
M83	,	Midnight City	,	Dance
Muse	,	Feeling Good	,	Dance
Muse	,	Starlight	,	Dance
Muse	,	Uprising	,	Dance
Rihanna	,	We Found Love ,	Dance
The Farm	,	Groovy Train	,	Dance
B.o.B	,	So Good	,	Hip Hop/Rap
Dem Franchize Boyz & Korn	,	Coming Undone Wit It ,	Hip Hop/Rap
Flo Rida	,	Wild Ones (feat. Sia)	,	Hip Hop/Rap
Nate Dogg, Eminem, Obie Trice	,	Shake That (Remix)	,	Hip Hop/Rap
Black Stone Cherry	,	Please Come In	,	Rock
Buckcherry	,	Borderline	,	Rock
Buckcherry	,	Crazy B!tch	,	Rock
Buckcherry	,	Everything	,	Rock
Buckcherry	,	For the Movies	,	Rock
Buckcherry	,	I'm Sorry Baby	,	Rock
Buckcherry	,	Lit Up	,	Rock
Buckcherry	,	Next to You	,	Rock
Buckcherry	,	Ridin	,	Rock
Buckcherry	,	Talk to Me Tonight	,	Rock
Kings of Leon	,	Sex On Fire	,	Rock
Stone Sour	,	Through Glass	,	Rock
Stone Temple Pilots	,	Hollywood B!tch	,	Rock
Stone Temple Pilots	,	Sex Type Thing	,	Rock
Disturbed	,	Down With the Sickness	,	Hard Rock
Disturbed	,	Stricken	,	Hard Rock
Disturbed	,	Stupify	,	Hard Rock
Five Finger Death Punch	,	The Bleeding	,	Hard Rock
Korn	,	Coming Undone	,	Hard Rock
Korn	,	Twisted Transistor	,	Hard Rock
Seether	,	FMLYHM	,	Hard Rock
Theory of a Deadman	,	All or Nothing	,	Hard Rock
Thousand Foot Krutch	,	Move	,	Hard Rock


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

LaxUF said:


> *"Full on gettin busy" songs, sorted by genre*
> 
> *Artist, Song, Genre*
> 
> ...


That's an awesome list LaxUF!

I had forgotten about Citizen Cope thanks for reminding me. Although I would have only admitted to liking Rock Your Body by J.T on the "guilty pleasures" thread but the truth is it is a good song particularly for sex


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Lionelhutz said:


> That's an awesome list LaxUF!
> 
> I had forgotten about Citizen Cope thanks for reminding me. Although I would have only admitted to liking Rock Your Body by J.T on the "guilty pleasures" thread but the truth is it is a good song particularly for sex


LOL! (JT guilty pleasure) :rofl:

You are very welcome! I love, love, love sharing & discovering new music. Happy to refresh your Citizen Cope memory bank!

Feel free to enlighten me anytime on music you think I'd like to add to my library.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

You didn't tell us your list was pretty much everything good from the 90's?! Ever consider adding any rap/rap rock? 
2 Live Crew - Me So Horny (Uncensored) - YouTube
Sir Mix-A-Lot - I like big butts ( Official Music Video ) - YouTube
Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch - YouTube
Apache Indian - Boom Shack-A-Lack (HQ Video) - YouTube
Methods Of Mayhem - Get Naked - YouTube


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> You didn't tell us your list was pretty much everything good from the 90's?! Ever consider adding any rap/rap rock?


Who posted a 90's playlist? I wanna see it!

I heard a good flashback on XM today when I was flyin down the highway (ok & dancin in the drivers seat) with the sunroof open & volume cranked: 100% Pure Love - Crystal Waters. 

good times.... :smthumbup:


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

You're in luck.... I read you loud and clear now!
Blur - Song 2 - YouTube
EMF - Unbelievable - YouTube
Chumbawamba - Tubthumping - YouTube

I could refresh your memory more. Just depends on what you're looking for. 90's like this?...
Push it - Salt n Pepa lyrics - YouTube
Everybody dance now lyrics - YouTube
Jock Jams - Are You Ready For This - YouTube
Jock Jams - I Like to Move it - YouTube
Boom Boom Boom Jock Jams Theme song - YouTube

Personaly I'd throw in.... Whoomp There It Is - Tag Team - YouTube ...and 
Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy - YouTube

I wish I could be more help but honestly if I heard all these songs while having sex that would be a bad night for me. If I didn't laugh my erection away I'd try to match the tempo and sing along. Still can't believe I remember just about all the lyrics to every 90's song.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

surfergirl said:


> My very most favorite is Enigma - Principles of Lust...well, for a foreplay massage (the rest of the CD is good for setting a sensuous mood & rhythm). I've only ever been with one man who actually had the ability to let himself relax enough to really get the most out of it.
> 
> Enigma sex is definitely not for quick romp sex....and it's not for go hard 'til you're raw sex - it's for connecting all 5 senses sex (oooo-lala fanning my face as I type).
> 
> *sigh* those were the days eh?


Oh yes they were. That album was... screw it, it still very much is... great for those times when it hours lost not knowing where you end and your partner begins sort of nights.

Fwiw: there are some 'extended' versions of tracks from that album (from the cd singles) that are worth adding to the F***-all-nigh playlist.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yeah...enigma. Forgot about that! 
Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I definitely have lots to download. 
Also Kenny Wayne Shephard is good for sex. Dejavoodoo...awesome. 
Songs like "push it" and novelty rap are just too cliche', I'd start laughing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Not much into music during sex. Don't really hear it. Unless it's Wild Monkey Jungle Sex, then AC/DC is good.


SO what exactly is Wild Monkey Jungle Sex? Sorry it just sounds so fun.. I gotta know. I know I have never had it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol, I'm guessing it's completely animalistic, fast and furious rolling around, knocking things over, tearing clothes off kind of sex?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anything by Rancid ?


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

The two best CD's that have always worked for me are:

- "Lovers Rock" by Sade

- "In between the sheets" by The Isley Brothers

Both of those are all about making love, having makeup sex, and fantasizing about various lovers in every song.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Anything by Rancid ?


Hmm.... I guess that would be the last music to pick for oral?


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

These won't be of much help if you're not into hip-hop, but there are three songs that my husband and I like to put on from time to time during sex:

"One More Chance" - Notorious BIG
"F*cking You Tonight" - Notorious BIG
"How Do U Want It" - 2Pac


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

No offense but a lot of the songs people are picking would make me more nervous or make me wanna dance at the club - lol, instead of feeling all relaaaaxed and euphoric and in the mood.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> No offense but a lot of the songs people are picking would make me more nervous or make me wanna dance at the club - lol, instead of feeling all relaaaaxed and euphoric and in the mood.


Music is very personal. For me rap/heavy metal has no business in the bedroom... outside the bedroom sure. Again though it's 100% personal, for some it may be the greatest thing ever.

Pick and choose what works for you... lol or don't.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Pop goes the Weasel?

I think it works for the occasion.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

No matter who I have been with over the years songs like this always get things going nicely in the bedroom. 

Sade - By Your Side - YouTube


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you kidding???? Metal is perfect.... I could pound it all night to some grunge/hard rock and then take is slow during the ballads and solos. Why is hard rock so perfect you say, because someone has been a bad bad girl and NEEDS TO BE PUNISHED! While I hear bands like Godsmack or Nirvana the voice inside my head tells me "Get some... Did I tell you to stop?!", except it's the voice of a drill sargent which is a little weird but it's just the motivation I need to get her off agn and again.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

I find music too distracting and hokey during sex, personally. 

Whatever floats your boat. XD


----------



## Breaking_News (Apr 14, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'd like to come up with a playlist for sex. I'm usually into kind of grungy, alternative type stuff with an edge to it. Anyone have favorite songs for sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some people Like to Play the Songs During the Romentic Moment, Including Me.:rofl:


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok for those of you who like classical sounding instruments, but also like modern pop/rock... lol check out this: http://grooveshark.com/#!/artist/Vitamin+String+Quartet/338603
http://grooveshark.com/#!/vitamin_string_quartet/albums

It's modern music played with normal (non-electric) violins and other stringed instruments. You can read more about it here: 

Vitamin String Quartet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Friend of mine turned me onto it, we don't use it during sex personally... but it's pretty amazing imo. Who knows maybe it will work for someone.


----------



## Laureen (Apr 3, 2012)

I am a lover of most genres. I love 'classic' mood music by Luther Vandrose and all those. BUT when it gets right down to the act of sex? There is not much that is pretty about the act and I am not into that pretty music at that point. When music is involved, I like to get lost in the rythm and pulse. It seems to bring bodies into that motion.
I believe at this point, no music list is complete without Metallica! The prettiest song (I am bias as I got married to it) is Nothing Else Matters. Every metal band has a love song and this one is theirs.

I love Metallica and Godmsack, (Voodoo is an excellent 'groove' song). Anyways, that is all I have got to add.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Cee Paul said:


> No offense but a lot of the songs people are picking would make me more nervous or make me wanna dance at the club - lol, instead of feeling all relaaaaxed and euphoric and in the mood.


 Try some Incubus. Works for me.


----------



## Ayla (Aug 24, 2011)

Anything by Sade, Jill Scott, or Maxwell. I like music for back ground noise so the kids can't hear us. Loud rap or heavy metal would kill my mood.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> Are you kidding???? Metal is perfect.... I could pound it all night to some grunge/hard rock and then take is slow during the ballads and solos. Why is hard rock so perfect you say, because someone has been a bad bad girl and NEEDS TO BE PUNISHED! While I hear bands like Godsmack or Nirvana the voice inside my head tells me "Get some... Did I tell you to stop?!", except it's the voice of a drill sargent which is a little weird but it's just the motivation I need to get her off agn and again.


 WOW...

punish me 

LOL


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> WOW...
> 
> punish me
> 
> LOL


LOL
youre so bad


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> LOL
> youre so bad


Yeah...I can't help myself sometimes. I'm a scorpio with a sense of humor...crazy combination.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Yeah...I can't help myself sometimes. I'm a scorpio with a sense of humor...crazy combination.


me too!
without the sense of humor.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm with OldGirl; don't care much about music then either, but has anyone ever boinked to Who Let the Dogs Out?

It's way cool. WHO (in) LET (out) THE (in) DOGS (out) OUT (IN)...then really fast, out, in, out, in out!

It's really fun, but it's definitely not for those slow, romantic times.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

My absolute favorite cd for bangin is My Name is Joe by....Joe.

About 4 tracks in there's a song about eating out your lady, gets me horny every time.

Cool Relax by Jon B is another good one, as well as Rated Next by Next.

but that's all R&B. I second Enigma, the album is MCMXC a.d, and it's pretty good for setting the mood too. Lots of moaning in the background lol.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> Try some Incubus. Works for me.


No thanks, and I may as well have someone bang two garbage can lids together while we do it - lol.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mozart's Requiem. I mean who hasn't boogied to 
Dies irae, dies illa 
Solvet saeclum in favilla,
Teste David cum Sibylla.
Quantus tremor est futurus
Quando judex est venturus
Cuncta stricte discussurus. 
Tuba mirum spargens sonum
Per sepulcra regionum
Coget omnes ante thronum. 
Mors slopebit et natora
Cum resurget creatura
Judicanti responsura.
Liber scriptus proferetur
In quo totum continetur,
Unde mundus judicetur. 
Judex ergo cum sedebit
Quidquid latet apparebit,
Nil inultum remanebit. 
Quid sum miser tunc dicturus,
Quem patronum togaturus,
Cum vix justus sit securus?
Rex tremendae majestatis,
Qui salvandos salvas gratis,
Salve me, fons pietatis. 
Recordare, Jesu pie,
Quod sum causa tuae viae,
Ne me perdas ilia die. 
Quaerens me sedisti lassus,
Redemisti crucem passus,
Tamus labor non sit cassus. 
Juste judex ultionis
Donum fac remissionis
Ante diem rationis. 
lngemisco tamquam reus,
Culpa rubet vultus meus,
Supplicanti parce, Deus. 
Qui Mariam absolvisti
Et latronem exaudisti,
Mihi quoque spem dedisti.
Preces meae non sum dignae,
Sed tu bonus fac benigne,
Ne perenni cremet igne. 
Inter oves locurn praesta,
Et ab haedis me sequestra,
Statuens in parle dextra. 
Confutatis maledictis
Flammis acribus addictis,
Voca me cum benedictis. 
Oro supplex et acclinis,
Cor contritum quasi cinis,
Gere curam mei finis.
Lacrimosa dies ilia
Qua resurget ex favilla
Judicandus **** reus. 
Huic ergo parce, Deus,
Pie Jesu Domine,
Dona els requiem.


----------



## BearMoose22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Classic rock, ACDC, Aerosmith, Tom Petty, Loverboy just to name a few
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Beastie boys - Body movin' (Fatboy slim remix) with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Most of those artists and songs people have posted make me wanna go shoot hoops or maybe fight somebody, but not relax and feel all ready for an orgasim.


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Barry White!
Nuff said


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I pretty much have a playlist for everything ...except sex. He likes our sounds. I like our sounds too. Sometimes even silence is sexy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Ginuwine - Pony - YouTube
Who doesn't remember this song? That was my jam yo!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"Word Up" - Cameo


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> Ginuwine - Pony - YouTube
> Who doesn't remember this song? That was my jam yo!


Love that song, and 112 - Anywhere


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> "Word Up" - Cameo


Lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Think we need some Zapp & Roger in this mix...More Bounce!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

This hits the spot for me everytime.............._"that's what she said"._ 

The Isley Brothers - Between the sheets ( classic ) - YouTube


----------

